# Divi Little Bay or Atrium -- SXM



## boriska00 (Jul 6, 2012)

We have both on-hold for next year's end of March.
Both 1BR units.  We are traveling with our two kids (ages 4 and 6).

Which is a better choice for us?

Also, Divi has a 1-in-4 exchange rule for us, so if we go there now we won't be able to come back for 3 years.  Unless there is a way around it.

Thanks ahead of time, everyone!


----------



## stmartinfan (Jul 6, 2012)

I responded on the other discussion, but you may get a response here from someone more familiar with Atrium.

Here's my Little Bay info:
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1321578#post1321578


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 16, 2012)

we just stayed at atrium, LOVED it. we had a horrible divi SXM experience before, wont be back.


----------



## wptamo (Jul 16, 2012)

Hiya,
I just got back from the Divi little bay in SXM...(July 7-14)we had a great stay!!!
I've read on trip advisory some great comments and some no so much so... we stayed in a 3 bedroom unit and it was excellent. Little bay is an amazing beach with great snorkeling right there.. We will go back!!! Maybe select same unit to be safe!!!


----------



## boriska00 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the replies.
We're going there next spring, can't wait!

Wptamo, who did you rent the car from?


----------



## wptamo (Jul 16, 2012)

boriska00 said:


> Thank you for all the replies.
> We're going there next spring, can't wait!
> 
> Wptamo, who did you rent the car from?



Hiya, I rented onsite from Thrifty... The guy's name is Rudy, very nice guy and we were totally happy as it was a good honest deal, no surprise charges etc.. we had read some bad stories about car rentals.. The wife made sure all the dings were noted prior to us signing... he was great to deal with, he even added my wife as an additional drive for no charge.. but she was afraid/ nervous to drive as the roads are hilly, narrow, with round abouts and lots of speed bumpbs... she shrieked when I made the first hairpin turn into Divi.... heheehe

Not sure he'd remember me? the guy from Canada with the wife the made him mark down every ding/ scratch!! But yes, it worked out fine!

I actually made a post with pix on trip adviser.. not sure if I can say that site on this site?? 

btw this was our first week stay on SMX, loved it.. I bought a TS off of ebay Feb 2011, a one bedroom, but since I'm now in the divi family I used the home resort option to get the 3 bedroom 11 months out using points.. worked out great!

enjoy!!!


----------



## tombo (Jul 18, 2012)

I loved the beach at the Divi. I didn;t stay at the Divi, I stayed at the Belair next door. Even though the Belair is an older resort I liked it because ALL units are oceanfront and you get free reserved beach chairs and umbrella for the week. 

 There are only 2 resorts on the whole Little bay. Walk over to the Belair to eat at the Gingerbread Cafe. There is a sidewalk conecting the 2 resorts so walk on the sidewalk or the sand. All of the meals I had there were good and much better IMO than the food at Divi. Also they have 2 for one drinks every afternoon from I think 5 to 7. Open windows at the restaurant looking out over the bay makes for a great meal and/or drinks. They also have several specials during the week like a Bbque buffet, lobster night, etc.

Swim out from the Divi to the snorkelling area on the left by the cliffs. Boats come there every day to snorkle, but you can do it for free. Also there are a surprising number of fish around the rock jetties in front of the 2 resorts. 

Also walk up the hill to the old fort Amsterdam on the point. It is a spectacular view of both little bay, great bay, and Phillipsburg. Watch the cruise ships come in and out of the port.

The beaches on the French side are almost all tops optional. I knew that Orient Beach was a nude beach but was surprised when I went to another beach that said no nudity and many the women were topless. On the french side if you have bottoms on you aren't nude lol. 

Dawn Beach had some great snorkelling and a nice beachside restaurant bar called Mr Busby's beach bar. Rent some chairs and spend a half a day or more here. 

Lolo's are open air local food vendors with a huge grill to cook their food on. There is a lolo in Grand Case called Talk of the Town that has great food. It is a dump but the food is good and cheap. It has the reputation of the best lolo on the island , but there are several in Grand Case and all look good. 

Rent a car. You can't see all of the beaches on this Island in a week. If you see a sign on the French side that says Baie that means beach in French. We would drive, see a beach sign, and stop and look. There are beaches under cliffs, long beaches, short beaches, beaches with rocks, beaches that are all sand, secluded beaches, crowded beaches, nude beaches, beaches with restaurants, basically any kind of beach you could want. Truthfully it is hard to beat the beach in front of the resort, but you need to see as many as you can to get a true appreciation of the island. 

There is a fort in Marigot on the french side called fort St Louis. We were shopping the open air market in Marigot (a must do) when i looked up on a hill and saw a fort. It was hard to find the road heading up the hill but it was worth the effort. It is a steep climb up but the fort built in the 1700's and the panoramic view of the island, the ocean, and Marigot makes the climb well worth it. 


Walk downtown Phillipsburg and shop. They have stores with anything you could want from jewelry to shirts to luggage. If you drink or if you have friends or family that does buy some Guavaberry rum. They have a store on main street in Phillipsburg called the St Martin Guavaberry company where they give you samples and even mix drinks. You can't buy this rum anywhere but St Martin. Bring it home and you will be very popular.

There is a lot more to do. Take a sunset crusie through Simpson bay and see all the yachts, homes, and beautiful views of the mountains. Eat at fine dining, dives. Take a boat to Saba, St johns, Pinel, a snorkelling cruise, a pub crawl on a boat, or just relax on the beach at the resort. Have a blast. Just remembering things to do on St Martin to post here makes me want to go back again soon myself.


----------

